# 2nd attempt at chalk



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

My first attempt was last night when I just tried rubbing the chalk dry on Sandy's legs. The color didn't stick (and I wasn't really trying to hard..it was late). 

So this morning I ground up some chalk with warm water and also put the rest of the stick in the water just in case I needed it. The legs and tips of the tail are done with chalk. The topknot is done with washable marker and so is the blue on the tail. Legs are done with chalk. I think I like playing with markers better than chalk. It last a little bit longer and doesn't take as long to put in. 


So does anyone know if koolaid is permanent? I was thinking about trying it next but I don't want to have to cut the color out to remove.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Oh, how cute is she?! Looks like a My Little Pony!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Mel said:


> My first attempt was last night when I just tried rubbing the chalk dry on Sandy's legs. The color didn't stick (and I wasn't really trying to hard..it was late).
> 
> So this morning I ground up some chalk with warm water and also put the rest of the stick in the water just in case I needed it. The legs and tips of the tail are done with chalk. The topknot is done with washable marker and so is the blue on the tail. Legs are done with chalk. I think I like playing with markers better than chalk. It last a little bit longer and doesn't take as long to put in.
> 
> ...


I googled it, and everything I saw said semi-permanent. Will wash out eventually. But this was talking about human hair that gets washed more than doggies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Koolaid will last a few weeks, and come out with baths, the chalk is pretty messy. IMHO, blow pens for kids are great, there are the crayola ones, or sprayaz, and those wash out immediately if you don't like it, just be sure it's dry before you let them on furniture, if wet, it will rub off. 

I am a creative groomer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

This was done with blow pens, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

this is blow pens, with hairspray. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

this is blow pens. Orange and black "cheetah"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So if you use the blow pens the chalk stuff goes on wet? I'd love to try some chalk colour but am quite worried about how messy it will be around the house? I've watched a few videos of people putting it in their own hair and I've seen talk of hairspray "locking" in the colour. Does anyone know if this works?

Rebecca

ps- Sandy looks AWESOME! How long are you finding the colour is lasting? Is it smudging around the house and on family members clothes or? How exactly are you applying it?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Are blo pens a type of chalk? I think I would have fun with them.

Rebecca- I think the chalk won't last long at all. I bet it will probably be mostly gone when her feet get wet from the morning dew. I had each color in a bowl with a little water and almost paste like texture. Sandy had a bath two days ago so I started off with dry legs. I just used my fingers to rub on and then rinse off the color when switching. Let it sit for 10min then used my dryer to blo the chalk out and also brushed it out. It is a bit messy but not too bad. Don't blow out the chalk next to a wall(lol). So far it has not rubbed off on anything.

Purple and pink seemed to stay in the best but with markers it seems like blue takes the best. Markers are a lot quicker.

I took sandy to petco for her rabies shot (Iluvmypet was there) and she got a lot of attention. :aetsch: I had three people take pictures and all the groomers came over to see her. Sandy just pretty much gave everyone a hello stiff and then ignored them (snob!). She was more interested in the other dogs.


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Blow pens are like a children's marker in reverse, you take the cap off and blow on it and the color comes out, it is safe. Chalk is different, the easiest way to do chalk is how you did, break off pieces, mix in a spray bottle with hot water and spray on, OR wet chalk stick and rub on the hair.






these are blow pens, and if they dry out, put a few drops of water in the marker, shake and you are good to go again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Also I would check your state laws as far as coloring goes, several states it is ILLEGAL to color an animal, even your own pet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I know it used to be illegal in Florida but they have recently have changed the law (yay since I will be going there later this summer.


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a member of a grooming forum, and the Florida groomers have been saying they are reinstating the law, don't know when it will be passing again, but they are pushing it again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm I wonder if it will effect people traveling there...


Sandy's legs are still holding color though the edges are a little lighter where they got wet. She slept on our bed last night (off white comforter) and I did not notice any color on it. I did notice that she kept sneaking further up on the bed and when we woke she was spread across sideways in the middle with dh and I on the edge off either side off the bed...space hog..lol


----------

